# Small boat info



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all 
Any info out there about tax /import duty if we bring a small pleasure boat with outboard motor into Greece from UK ? It's around 20 years old, good condition and worth around £1000 
Vat was payed when a friend bought it second hand from a uk boat shop back in 1992 and we have the receipt to prove this. Any info regarding import rules etc will be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I imagine importing a boat and then getting Greek registration could be a bit of a nightmare and I cannot advise how to go about it. I have two boats in Greece, both with UK small ships (SSR) registration. This costs £25 for 5 years but requires the owner to be UK resident. There are many UK registered boats used continuously in Greece, so I am sure this perfectly legal.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Jolly Roger , thanks for reply. Is there a time limit on having UK boat in Greece , as with a car ? 
Thanks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I do not believe there is a time limit, provided the owner of the craft remains a UK resident. My yacht was sailed from the UK 15 years ago and has been in Greek waters since then.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks again for your help. I was worried that the law may be 6 months like a UK motor vehicle.


----------

